# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Doğu Türkistanda Namaz Zulmü

## ceydaaa

21571.jpgÇin işgal yönetimi, Doğu Türkistan'da namaz kılan öğrencileri cezalandırırken Müslümanların Cuma namazı için Azak kentinde toplanmasını da engelliyor...

Çin işgal yönetimi Doğu Türkistan'daki Müslüman Uygur Türklerine yönelik zulüm ve baskılarına yenilerini ekleyerek devam ettiriyor.

Çin Komünist Partisi, Gulca Kazak Özerk İli Samyüzü bölge Komitesi, cami imamı, cami idare heyeti başkanı, cami kontrol memuru ve Birleşik Cephe temsilcilerinden oluşan bir denetim komitesi oluşturarak bölgedeki bütün cami ve mescitleri denetledi.13. şehir mescidinde iki Uygur öğrenciyi namaz kılarken yakaladı. Öğrencilerin namaz kıldıkları için cezalandırıldığı belirtildi.

ABD'de yayın yapan Hür Asya Radyosu'nun bağımsız "Uygurbiz" internet sitesine dayanarak verdiği habere göre Çin işgal yöntemi son aylarda namaz kılan öğrencilere, sakal bırakan erkeklere ve tesettüre uygun giyinen hanımlara karşı fiziki ve parasal cezalar uyguluyor. Gulca Halk Ceza Mahkemesi geçen 7 Aralık günü içlerinde Çinli Müslümanların da bulunduğu 7 kişiyi "Hurafeleri teşvik ederek yasaları çiğnemek, dini yayınlar neşretmek, bunları dağıtmak" suçlaması ile 3-4 yıl arasında değişen çeşitli hapis cezalarına çarptırdı.

Yeni Çin (Xinhua) Haber Ajansının internet sitesinde yer alan bir habere göre geçen yıl ülke çapında toplam 4,5 milyon dini yayına el konulduğu, Hotan bölgesinde dini yayınlar dağıtmakla suçlanan bir Müslüman Uygur'un 10 yıl hapis cezasına çarptırıldığı bildirildi.

Kırgizistan sınırındaki Kızılsu Kırgiz Özerk İlçesi Halk yönetiminin internet sitesinin bildirdiğine göre, bir süre önce Artuş/ Azak kentinde "Komünist Parti'nin dini siyaset teorisini iyi öğrenelim!" adında bir eğitim kapmayası başlatıldı. Bu kampanya kapsamında daha önce devlet memurları ve öğrencilere resmi ders olarak okutulan "ÇKP'nin Dini Siyaset Teorisi" kırsalda yaşayanlara de öğretilecek. Bölgede ilk olarak "Radikal dini akımlara karşı koyalım ve yasadışı dini faaliyetlerin yasaklanmasını hep birlikte gerçekleştirelim!" adı verilen resimli kitap halka dağıtıldı.

Konu ile ilgili bilgi veren bölge sakinlerinden biri, Azak kentinde bulunan Merkezi Cuma Camii'nde 3 yıldan beri her Cuma günü Cuma namazı kılınıyor. Bunun için Kaşgar, Hotan, Yarkent ve Aksu gibi civar il ve ilçelerden yüzlerce Müslüman her Cuma günü ilçeye geliyor. İşgalci Çin Askerleri halkın bölgeye akınını önlemek için Cuma günleri yollara barikatlar ve kontrol noktaları kurarak dışarıdan camie gelinmesini önlemeye çalışıyor. (Dünya Bülteni)

----------

